# Max-Ausbau LOGO!



## IceBear (8 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich will eine Steuerung für eine Anlage mit einer Logo realisieren, dazu muß ich auch noch 3 Pt 100 mit auswerten, was mit der LOGO mit dem Erweiterungsmodul wohl auch möglich ist.
Nun meine Frage, kann ich die LOGO mit dem Erweiterungsmodul 8DE/8DA + 4DE/4DA und 2x AM2 Pt 100 aufbauen und die erkennt/Findet dann auch alle Eingänge/Ausgänge?
Alles in 24V natürlich...
Hat da schon jemand mit Erfahrung?


Danke im Voraus

Gruß IceBear


----------



## PN/DP (8 September 2010)

*LOGO! Handbücher*

Wie immer hilft uns da ein Blick ins Handbuch  und es kommt darauf an, welche LOGO-Baureihe man hat.
Kapitel 2.1 Aufbau der modularen LOGO!
Kapitel 2.1.1 Maximalausbau
LOGO!Basic ab Baureihe 0BA3 können 8 Analogeingänge adressieren, es sind also mindestens 2x AM2 PT100 ansteckbar.

LOGO! Handbuch 04/2011 0BA7 + 0BA6
LOGO! Handbuch 03/2009 0BA6
LOGO! Handbuch 11/2008 0BA6
LOGO! Handbuch 05/2006 0BA5
LOGO! Handbuch 06/2003 0BA4
LOGO! Handbuch 07/2001 0BA3
LOGO! Handbuch 05/2000 0BA2
LOGO! Handbuch V4 09/1999 0BA1 + 0BA0
LOGO! Handbuch V3 1997 0BA0 mit Long + Bus
LOGO! Handbuch V2 06/1996 0BA0

LOGO! Produktinformation Installation Erweiterungsmodule 2005

Kompatibilitätsübersicht von LOGO! Basis und LOGO! Erweiterungsmodulen
Welche LOGO! Erweiterungen bzw. deren Ausgabestände passen zu welchen Gerätelinien der LOGO! Basisgeräte? (Spannungsklassen/Steckregeln!)
Welche LOGO! Speicher- bzw. Batteriekarten lassen sich mit welchen LOGO! Gerätelinien betreiben?

Wo findet man einen Überblick über Module, Software, Handbücher und Ausgabestände?
Compare_LOGO_d.pdf

Gruß
Harald


----------

